# Employing non europeans



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

I am Brit with a registered company here in Portugal. I have received permission from Centro de Emprego to employ a person from Botswana. I have had a valid Portuguese employment contract drawn up by my accountant. Problem is the final paragraph of the permission letter from Centro de Emprego talks about 'requerimento do visto de residencia para obtencao de autorizacao de residencia para exercicio de actividade profissional subordinada, a effectuar no respectivo orgao e nos termos das normas legais aplicaveis.' 
What are they asking for and how do I do it or get it? My accountant couldn't help and Centro de Emprego said they don't know what to do either.
Tony Charlton


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Tony,
This is a guess, but I wonder if this is saying the permission is given to employ the person as long as they have a visa - and I would think that the visa is dependent on having that letter. However, I am not a lawyer and the wording is very confusing. Is the Centro de Emprego not able to shed light on your question?


----------



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Anapedrosa
thanks for the reply. No-one seems to be able to help, my accountant, centro de emprego. My employee has come here with a visitor's visa expiring in January 30th 2013. Do you think SEF will accept that visa?


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know if SEF will accept that Visa, I would think it would be worth a try, but from my very limited understanding of visas, it's possible that they would insist on a new application from outside the country. I don't know how your Portuguese is, but this is one of those things that I would try and have someone who speaks strong Portuguese accompany you and the employee to the SEF office.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My understanding is that a non EU citizen needs an offer and contract of employment to get a "working Visa"
Non EU citizens need a Work Permit Autorização de Trabalho which you apply for from the local Labour Office

He/she requires an entry visa from SEF

When he/she arrives they need Residency Card from SEF, Social Security number from Segurança Social, NIF number, register with Health Service.

Paperwork required by Segurança Social and Financas
Passport and from previous country authorized copies of previous 3 years tax returns and a Social Security number or similar.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Canoeman - I was understanding from Tony's post that the employee is already in the country. I thought that generally you had to apply for a visa before entering the country and that there could be complications if trying to get one once in the country.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes that's what I understood as well, so should already have a Visa of some type.

I'm just passing on the information I have on procedure, which as we all know can be a nightmare and if something like tax returns is insisted on by Social and Financas can or would cause delays if not available, but then if someone hadn't worked before?


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah - good points - as always.


----------

